# Anyone every order from GrowHigh....?



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys    Just curious if anyone from the US has had any luck ordering from GrowHigh??  link is below...  I really want some Budda White Dwarf regs... and the Tude only has the fems...   Any suggestions?

GrowHigh.co.uk


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 8, 2009)

Somone smart said that England in a post strike right now, think i'd try someone else.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 8, 2009)

Try the Single Seed Center.
They have regs at a pretty good price.
Someone here just recently got an order in 4 days to America.
hxxp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/
Ill be using them myself as soon as the Red Dwarf Regulars arrive.


----------

